# hydraulic fluid



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

i been having trouble with my hydraulic lifting and lowing, now nothing working, drain the hydraulic fluid,clean the screen,make sure the oil pump is working, and still cannot raise the arms on my 3 pt hitch,,,,i am using 303 tractor hydraulic fluid or is this the right fluid to use? can anyone tell me is this the right hydraulic fluid to use,,,thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Tell us about the tractor, brand, model, how equipped, front end loader or not, etc.


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

its a 1983 tractor ford 1700,4x4,i just have a bushhog and drag bucket on back with disc nothing special,


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Tell us about the tractor, brand, model, how equipped, front end loader or not, etc.


i have the right fluid,just had air in the pipe,whew!!!


----------



## Hummer (May 8, 2015)

yeah hydraulics and air pockets can be a pain. How did you find it and what did you do to vent it?


----------

